# Gheenoe classic w/ 25 merc



## Jmahnk (Jun 24, 2013)

Gheenoe classic with '04 25hp mercury 2 stroke, I hit 32mph with the stock prop (13p), Thinking of going with a 4 blade power tech, what pitch would be best? No jackplate (yet) looking for a little faster hole shot and to run a little skinnier!
Thanks for any help!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't been impressed with the PT SRA4R13 I have on my LT25 with a 25 Merc. I've sent it back to PT twice already for rework because it's slow (even for a 4-blade) and it slipped way too much.

You should probably get a tach and find out how many RPMs you're running with the prop you have before buying another.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Leave it alone !

you can run skinnier 

You can get a better Hole shot

But you will not likely go much faster 


But that being said if you would be happy with 26-28 mph the powertech will give better "Hole Shot"


----------



## Jmahnk (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies
I do need to get a tiny tach and see exactly how many R's I'm turning, but it pretty much feels like im getting everything I can get outta that motor. I'm very happy with it so I think I'll leave it alone for now!


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

> Leave it alone !
> 
> you can run skinnier
> 
> ...


My 25 classic with a stock prop only ran 28mph. Leave it alone. You will only loose top end from here.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Like others have said, leave it alone.

Unless you are on a jack plate or planning on doing so, stick with the SRA3R13.  IMHO, the 4 blade will just be slower.

If you end up on a jack plate, then an SRA4R12 with additional cup.  If you order this, you bought it, no returns.

While I'm an advocate of a tach, done so many of these you will only confirm what many of us already know and IMHO the funds could be put to better use. 

32mph on a classic with a 25 2 smoke merc is dead nuts on. 

Expect about 29/31 mph same motor on an LT25

I was only getting 34mph on my LT25 with a 40 Yammi but it was waaaay under propped.  Awesome hole shot and would cruise as slow as 12 mph.  Cracked just over 1/2 throttle I was at mid 20's plus and 14mpg


----------

